# Aggression, dominance, teen-age or what?? Help needed!!



## RexGSD (May 22, 2011)

Hello,

I've run into some trouble it seems. I've got a 7 month old GSD male. I'm not sure where the "problem" started so I'll write everything here. Sorry about a lengthy post. Here goes:

When he was younger I've socialized him with dogs and humans. He has always been very enthusiastic and likes to jump and bite (I've tried really hard to teach him not to. And he knows how to mouth gently unless he gets very excited) He has always been stubborn and doesn't like to give away stuff he steals (socks, gloves etc. back to this later on). Recently he has started to bark at other dogs whenever he sees them (when he was younger he just sat with his head at a slight angle watching as other dogs barked at him). He has also started to bark at people and birds that he can see from my backyard, I have him tied in the backyard because I don't have a cage or fence, I suppose he is getting territorial. He stops barking when I go outside and tell him to be quiet and that its ok.

He tends to pull quite a lot when we're on walks, I'm working on that. Usually the walks went well but a few weeks ago he started doing something. He might suddenly start jumping up on me and biting real hard. When I tell him No and try to move on he starts to growl and bites harder, so hard that my hands are bruised, He just gets into a frenzy and doesn't respond to anything. I try to redirect the biting onto sticks or toys and sometimes manage to give him something to carry, this stops the "rage" and we move on (As a younger puppy he had to carry a rope in his mouth all the time, otherwise he just bit my shoes). Sometimes, more so recently, this redirecting doesn't work and I either start to chase him or sit down on the ground and try to make him stop. I'm getting so frustrated at this that I've actually had to cut down on the walks because they take way more time that they're supposed to and the biting really hurts. I think I've tried it all to make it stop, I even bit him back (which actually seemed to help, it was desperate, though...).

The other big issue is possessiveness and protecting. When he steals something, and I really mean steal, he runs to his crate or tries to run away with the stolen goods in his mouth, say its a dirty sock for now. When I grab him by the collar or leash and grab the sock he might growl and pull. If I get my hand close to his mouth he shows his teeth growls and tries to snap. He has actually bitten me a few times, not really hard but still a bite. Today he stole a dirty shirt from the ground and ran to his crate, when my dad got close to the crate he started growling, he hasn't done that when you get close to the crate before. I've talked to the breeder about this and they said to teach him a firm "No!". I've tried doing it but he is quite stubborn. When he was younger he knew the command "Let go!" But seems to have forgotten it now. 

He also growls when I take his collar off in the evening. When I start taking the collar off he starts to growl and takes my hand in his mouth without adding pressure. I just say No and take the collar off nonetheless. Today, however, my dad took him out for a run with a bike and when they got home and my dad took him to the backyard and tried to change the leashes the dog just growled viciously and tried to bite my dad. My dad backed away and tied him down with the running collar. After a while things cooled down and the dog let my mom take him inside and off the running leash. (I wasn't home during the events)

Also, when the dog is chewing a bone he might let you pick up the bone and move it and pet him and then there are times when you can't even get close because he starts growling. This growling and snapping seemed to get better a week ago but now its back worse. 

Biting. He also still bites a lot. He's changed all baby teeth and has calmed down but he still bites.

I love my dog very, very much. Just the thought of having to give him back to the breeder kills me.... It isn't possible for me to attend to classes or get a trainer because there are none near by. This is my first own puppy. I've grown around GSD's so I am familiar with the breed but this is something entirely new. 

What do you guys think? Is this a stage or is he becoming something I won't be able to handle? (I hope you can understand what I wrote, its 1.11 am and I'm sleepy lol)


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

how much hard offleash running exercise does he get? It sounds like he is bored, with the nippy bitey jumping on you behavior and needs to burn off some more energy.

As for the stealing stuff, easy fix, don't leave things laying around like clothing that he can steal. When he does take something you don't want him to have,,TRADE HIM, is he food motivated? ALWAYS carry some really good treats on you, and I would be treating him for GOOD behaviors..

Don't 'grab' him when he steals something, give him something "better", as in cut up hotdog, string chees, liver treats,,and TRADE him.

By doing all this 'grabbing' , he's starting to associate your hands with something not so pleasant, as in 'he's losing something he stole, he's going to get tied up, whatever it is..

YOUR HANDS should always be something "positive".. Getting physical with him is forcing him to become physical with you. 

I would honestly try some clicker training with him..start back at the beginning, work on your relationship, show him GOOD things come from your hands, UP your physical exercise. 

Sure there are times a correction is needed, but it sounds like you need a different approach than what you've been doing.

I'm hoping others can chime in with some good books to read since you said there are no training places near you..Finding a trainer would be your best option.


----------



## RexGSD (May 22, 2011)

I've tried trading, but he just leaves the item behind, comes up to the treat, eats it and goes back to that wonderful smelly sock or shirt.

I just want to make something clear. I don't hit him or beat him. I'm strongly against that. And by grabbing I mean just enough that he cant run to his crate which is like a fort to him.

As for clicker training, I'm sort of doing that. I say "good boy" (click?) and treat. Thats the idea right?

How about the collar growling?

Edit: yeah, the jump bite frenzy usually starts on the way back home after exercise.


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

Just my own thoughts here, but get him an enclosed area in the yard, an enclosed run or put up a fence. tying up a dog is never a good idea. A prong collar can help with walking. Honestly, you need to get a handle on this bad behavior now or it will only get worse. NLIF is a good way to start. Put things away so he can't have them and only give them to him when he does something right. He is testing you. you need to establish that you are in charge. In your situation with no trainers nearby, I would seriously suggest finding one even if you have to drive an hour.


----------



## RexGSD (May 22, 2011)

He has a very long line which actually covers the whole backyard, so he is free to move inside the yard but cant get outside. I've just started NILIF with him. 

So its not a development stage but bad behavior? I know I have to get it to stop, I'm just unsure how..


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Your puppy is well on his way to being a vicious dog. He is untrained, bored, unexercised, resource guards, and is actively challenging you and winning. Get professional help as fast as possible before he bites someone.


----------



## RexGSD (May 22, 2011)

Elaine said:


> Your puppy is well on his way to being a vicious dog. He is untrained, bored, unexercised, resource guards, and is actively challenging you and winning. Get professional help as fast as possible before he bites someone.



How is he winning? I dont think I've ever let him win. Also, he doesn't protect his food or water at all. He is slightly untrained, but like I said he knows basic obedience.

Professional help is really hard to find, unfortunately, but I will try. You got any advice other than that? Thank you.


----------



## BGSD (Mar 24, 2011)

Well my dog, at 5 months has some of the same stuff going on, but he is improving as I'm working with him using positive reinforcement training and NILIF.

With the biting and chewing, a quick fix is to carry a small spray bottle with you and spray a mist in his face. That works on my pup when the biting gets out of hand. Mix that up with giving him toys and stuff to chew on too.

GSDs are territorial from what I understand, so the barking at people and animals that come near your yard is probably normal, but others might have other opinions. GSDs are also a dominant breed, which is why he will bark at other dogs during walks. Honestly, I think my pup is much better behaved than other dogs in regards to that. Other dogs like to pull and bark and growl, while mine just holds his ground and gives out some deep loud barks.

For the pulling, try the Easy Walk Harness instead of a collar. I recently switched to that and it really helps with the pulling issue. It's a pain in the butt to adjust it to the right size and fit it on a dog like yours since he will bite your hand constantly as you're doing it (try giving him lots of treats during the process), but it's worth it in my opinion; it makes a huge difference.

For the resource/food aggression and guarding, you have to teach him that you're the boss and that you control everything. Also as others have said, he has to associate your presence as something good. When you want to feed him or give him a treat or bone, make him go down and stay until you give a release command to allow him to eat. Also, get some treats and as you get closer and closer to him, throw him a couple to reward him. If he growls, don't back away, ignore it. Trading items for other stuff also works. It takes time, I'm still working on mine too.


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

Everytime he gets away with something, nipping, jumping, biting, etc, he is winning. He does not respect you unfortunately and this will only get worse if you don't get some professional help or change your behavior and responses to his behavior. Again, if you have to travel for the help, please do it. Being "slightly untrained" is not working for you. If you don't get some help and someone to work with you and your dog, you will end up with a dog that is uncontrollable more than he is now and potentially dangerous.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Ah, geez, this is a hard one.

Suggestions with a dog this out of control may exacerbate the problem - since the most seasoned person online cannot see and evaluate your dog and his behavior.

What you have on your hands may be a trainable problem.. with that, you need to go back to what you think he knows and reinforce... again, again and again.

You may have a temperament problem - a pro should evaluate to make any such determination.

The worse thing is for him to get little exercise and interaction because you and your family have a hard time dealing with him and his biting.

Don't compete with him or act like a dog yourself ( immediately grabbing things or biting him). _You will not win._

He's probably stealing things as play. He really doesn't know what is his or something he cannot have.

He's getting attention anyway he can. He wants and needs interaction and training.

You really need to find a more knowledgeable dog person. Ask your vet or a local kennel for help.


----------



## mel hunter (May 15, 2009)

I had a lot of the same problems with my male when he was young (he is 5 years old now) jumping, biting, stealing my gloves and running with them and just getting into a frenzy. At about the age your dog is now I got my dog in a class with a good trainer and over several months he made great improvements. It took work, time and consistency but it is crucial if you want to change your situation. 
It wasn't necessarily working specifically on those problems but more that the training class built a relationship where he would listen to me and was eager to learn. It was important for me to be CALM and CONSISTENT. It was difficult to be calm sometimes because he seemed so out of control but with time he improved so much! It was well worth the time, effort and cost.
Best of luck to you!


----------



## RazinKain (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm a rookie in the GSD field, but I've had many dogs in my life. From your description it sounds like your dog is challenging your authority and this will develop into a major problem in the future if it's not dealt with now. The vast majority of members on this board will recommend newer techniques to correct this problem (NILIF, Behaviorists, Trainers, Trades, More Exercise), which are all good recommendations BTW. But, I prefer the 'old school' way of dealing with this. If my dog ever bared his teeth or growled at me (or any member of my family) in any manner other than play, I would grab him by the scruff of his neck and very firmly plant his a** on the ground, holding him there until he quits squirming. I would do this every time he cops an attitude until he figures out that I am alpha and he is not. Taking into consideration that you're physically able to do this in the first place. For the record, I don't beat or abuse my dog and am generally a pretty laid back person, but I absolutely will not tolerate this type of behavior from my dog.....ever. I hope everything works out.


----------



## RexGSD (May 22, 2011)

Ok I tried training him when he refused to come inside. I had a handful of his food and was making him sit and down and giving the treats as he followed my orders. He had dug a hole next to the place and a bone was behind me. He was responding to the training as usual, did everything exactly when I told him to. Then I ordered a down and knelt down to continue training (I try to train him while im sitting or knelt down because I want to make sure he follows my orders even if im not standing up.) Suddenly he bared his teeth, growled and grabbed my hand. I wasnt a hard bite but still a bite with considerable force as it actually made a cut on my hand. He was totally frozen, eyes wide and growled like a mad man. He had food in his mouth and almost choked twice (he started coughing two times but then continued) I stood my ground and just kept watching him showing that Im the boss. He just let go of my hand and then bit again, repeat and repeat. Then I had enough, I kicked his bone away so that he couldn't reach it turned around picked it up and took it to the garbage can. As soon as I kicked the bone away he stopped growling and moved away.

He actually bit my hand that was full of food and didnt care about food at all. I'm not afraid of him but I cant trust him anymore...

I've also noticed that his eyes are glazed and really wide when he starts to jump and bite me when we're on walks.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

RexGSD said:


> Then I ordered a down and knelt down to continue training (I try to train him while im sitting or knelt down because I want to make sure he follows my orders even if im not standing up.) Suddenly he bared his teeth, growled and grabbed my hand. I wasnt a hard bite but still a bite with considerable force as it actually made a cut on my hand. He was totally frozen, eyes wide and growled like a mad man. He had food in his mouth and almost choked twice (he started coughing two times but then continued) I stood my ground and just kept watching him showing that Im the boss. He just let go of my hand and then bit again, repeat and repeat. Then I had enough, I kicked his bone away so that he couldn't reach it turned around picked it up and took it to the garbage can. As soon as I kicked the bone away he stopped growling and moved away.
> 
> He actually bit my hand that was full of food and didnt care about food at all. I'm not afraid of him but I cant trust him anymore...
> 
> I've also noticed that his eyes are glazed and really wide when he starts to jump and bite me when we're on walks.


I don't even understand your 'relationship'. How many miles of running do you do with him a week? How many hours of tugging, fun and PLAY.

Then into that RELATIONSHIP you can add 'training' in a positive way not a CHALLENGING way. Why set up a situation to 'make' him do anything or give him a choice to growl or run away. 

MANAGEMENT is key with all of our pups. And that's managing their daily life. When they eat (tell me you don't free feed PLEASE..) . Who feeds them. Where they eat. How many MILES they run and burn off energy. What their NORMAL relationship is with you. Happy, joyful, wanting to be with a strong, normal, fun and STRUCTURED person who is calm and thoughtful? 

You need to turn this around now. Find a trainer who understands GSD's and your situation and commit to the change. 

Buy the book and READ in called The Dog Listener by Jan Fennell. About DOG language and relationship building (not obedience so yippee for that  )

Have you seen these videos?


----------



## babylicky (May 9, 2011)

I sympathize with your problem but you must get this under control before he does bite someone. You do not seem to be fulfilling his needs.

Is he neutered? 

Here is a link to a website that may help. 

dogjointpain.net/*understanding*-your-dog-natural-*pack*-*mentality*.htm


----------



## RexGSD (May 22, 2011)

I dont understand why some of you are being so negative? I do the best I can, Its not like I deliberately try to mess things up. I asked for HELP not JUDGEMENT. Like I said he is my first OWN puppy. Ive grown around GDSs.

He runs about two miles a day and I play tug, fetch and hide and seek everyday. I train him as much as possible without boring him. I give him his food after he sits and he waits until I give permission to eat. If we didnt have a good relationship why would he come to me when called or why did I manage to house train him in less than a month?

He is not neutered and I dont want him to be. I dont believe in it. And I think its wrong.

I admit I may have a wrong approach here. Too much positive reinforcement and too little physical correction (I DONT mean beating him. Thats just stupid. But take a look at dog packs. You dont see the alpha giving treats to the lower dogs for being nice. Instead he bites and growls if someone dares challenge him) I just cant get myself to actaully do anything that might hurt him. 

If someone has something else to tell please, I'm all ears (eyes this case lol). But come on. Why do you try to make it look like its all my fault. What if the dog has some problems, Maybe he is fearful without me knowing it. I dont know. Thats why I asked for help. 

Thank you to all that actually suggested something via PM or this thread. And do continue to give suggestions. unfortunately, as much as I love him, this dog may be too much for me to handle. I've contacted the breeder. And it looks like I may have to give him away. This makes me so sad.... The 5 months I lived with him were the best of my life and i wont forget him. I'm still not giving up but theres only so much I can do. I feel i am a responsible dog owner and I am man enough to admit when ive reached my capabilities. I dont want to cause his death by being unable to train him right.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

RexGSD said:


> I dont understand why some of you are being so negative? I do the best I can, Its not like I deliberately try to mess things up. I asked for HELP not JUDGEMENT. Like I said he is my first OWN puppy. Ive grown around GDSs.
> 
> He runs about two miles a day and I play tug, fetch and hide and seek everyday. I train him as much as possible without boring him. I give him his food after he sits and he waits until I give permission to eat. If we didnt have a good relationship why would he come to me when called or why did I manage to house train him in less than a month?
> 
> ...


I don't honestly see a lot of negativity, just concern about what is happening with you and your dog. No-one has accused you of not doing your best, and if we were all honest we would say that we have all made mistakes along the way, especially with a first dog. However, having said that, there is no way to sugar coat this situation. Doing your best is not solving the problem, you need professional help - and if you love your dog, and I believe you do, you will seek out a good trainer, even, as someone suggested, if it means driving some distance to get to him/her. (Stay away from harsh methods - GSD's need firm but relatively gentle handling. Rough treatment, inapproriate use of electric collars for example - will only make your type of dog fight back.) Keep in mind that if you give him up he may end up in another home which finds him unmanageable, and the cycle of him being bumped from one place to another will go on - or he may end up in a kill shelter.)

In the meantime, Nothing in Life is Free. He sits or downs for meals, treats, affection, attention of any kind. He is not allowed on the bed or furniture. Being on the same level as you gives some dogs the idea that they are your equal - they are not, they are always your subordinate. All toys - or anything which might be construed as a toy, like clothing - are controlled by YOU. Pick them up after playtime is over or at the end of the day and put them away. He gets them only when you say so. This makes them your property, not his. When going through a door or gate you go first. Put him on a leash with a good correction collar if this makes it easier for you. All this is to get the message across that you are the Boss, not him - even though he is young, he is entering puberty - 7 months for a dog would be a teenager if he were human, with increased levels of testosterone in his system, and a subsequent drive to challenge authority.

The key to succes with NILIF, or any training, is consistency. Your approach must always be the same, no exceptions. You will forget, or goof up occasionally, but it's important to keep things on track as much as you can. I think your fellow can be turned around, but it will be a lot of work and over the long term, which you will have to make a firm commitment to. Your dog will be happier when he understands what is truly expected of him, and where his real place is in the pack. Very few dogs actually want to be the leader, they would much rather you do it! But if you are perceived as not being that individual, they will assume the role - and treat you like the lower ranking member of the pack.
________________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

RexGSD said:


> Thank you to all that actually suggested something via PM or this thread. And do continue to give suggestions. unfortunately, as much as I love him, this dog may be too much for me to handle. *I've contacted the breeder. And it looks like I may have to give him away.* This makes me so sad.... The 5 months I lived with him were the best of my life and i wont forget him. I'm still not giving up but theres only so much I can do. I feel i am a responsible dog owner and I am man enough to admit when ive reached my capabilities. I dont want to cause his death by being unable to train him right.


Raising a dog can be very difficult, being responsible and realizing it may be beyond your skills at this time is a GOOD thing when you have the input and assistance from your breeder. So know your dog will find a home that may be a better match.


----------



## BGSD (Mar 24, 2011)

RexGSD said:


> I dont understand why some of you are being so negative? I do the best I can, Its not like I deliberately try to mess things up. I asked for HELP not JUDGEMENT. Like I said he is my first OWN puppy. Ive grown around GDSs.
> 
> He runs about two miles a day and I play tug, fetch and hide and seek everyday. I train him as much as possible without boring him. I give him his food after he sits and he waits until I give permission to eat. If we didnt have a good relationship why would he come to me when called or why did I manage to house train him in less than a month?
> 
> ...


Can you take a video of one of these aggression incidents and post it here? Maybe people would be able to give some better suggestions. I'm not sure if your dog is exhibiting food and resource aggression or is just aggressive (or fearful) overall.


----------



## rjThor (Mar 27, 2011)

If you love him, and they have been the best 5 months of your life, then don't give up on him, It wont be easy but It can be done. He's still a puppy, my son has made some mistakes with his Thor, but I spend even more time with the pup so he can realize that I am the dominant male in the household. He Is just a puppy and has so much potential, but you have to be disciplined and stay the course of what you want out of your puppy, they might not be easy or cooperate, but they sure are a special breed of dogs. My advice is to keep him and continue your best with your puppy, in the long run it will pay off, it beats you having regrets of the puppy that made you happy, but yet you gave away. Focus Danielson(karate kid).....lol...and good luck to you and you puppy.


----------



## RexGSD (May 22, 2011)

Thank you all for your input. I've spoken with the breeder and they are ready to take him back and try to work with the problems. They said it might be a dog better suited for police work etc. I'm really sad it ends like this but, also very glad that I know he will find a better home. Mods can lock this thread now.

Here is a picture of my little dude.









I sincerely hope none of you will EVER be in my situation. Thank you again


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

RexGSD said:


> Thank you all for your input. I've spoken with the breeder and they are ready to take him back and try to work with the problems. They said it might be a dog better suited for police work etc. I'm really sad it ends like this but, also very glad that I know he will find a better home. Mods can lock this thread now.
> 
> Here is a picture of my little dude.
> 
> ...


He's a beautiful boy. Actually, if you go back and read some of the posts, you will see that a number of people HAVE been in your situation. They just toughed it out and made it work for them. I commend your breeder for taking him back, and hope that both of you find a better match the next time around. 
__________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

sorry about your situation, but no one was trying to criticize you, only trying to help. Truly sorry it ended with you giving back your dog. I truly hope you get a better match next time. Must have been heartbreaking for you.


----------



## rjThor (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm not gonna sugar coat it, I'm dissapointed that you gave the puppy back, seems you took the easy way out, and it's not really fair to the puppy that you did that. I hope you have better luck next time with your next puppy, maybe you should try and save for a fence for the back yard so he can have more room to run around and play with you. A teenager and a puppy grow together and form a special bond, so when I say it's not fair, I'm sure your pup loved you also, maybe he couldn't express it to you in the form you wanted him to, but he's a puppy. Everybody admires a GSD, but very few can actually have one, we are privlidged to have ours, and wouldn't trade him or give him away no matter how fustrated or tired I may be. Good luck in the future.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Hopefully this dog never becomes a K9, he is probably the farthest I've ever heard from being a police dog. You don't look for aggression in those dogs, you look for obedience and not challenging authority. They have to want to protect their handler, not challenge him. With a more experienced trainer/owner he might end up being a better dog, but definately not a police dog.

But I do commend you for giving him up to give him a better chance at a fulfilling life, most of us wouldn't be able to make that decision after living with a dog for 5 months.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Maybe another breed than a GSD next time?


----------



## RexGSD (May 22, 2011)

I dont think I took the easy way out, and i certainly wasn't tired. The easy way out would be to keep him and try to overcome the troubles. But you need to understand that I don't want to be the cause of his death. I haven't told you before but one of my neighbors is an a**. Once he was doing some work in his yard when my dog barked at him. So he went to talk to the dog waving his cap and a shovel. Every time after that when my dog saw the neighbor, his back hair just stood up and he barked and jumped so much. I swear he wanted to tear the neighbor apart.

Unless you have a given away a dog, you cant understand how hard it is. Much much harder than having a dog die. 




codmaster said:


> Maybe another breed than a GSD next time?


Definitely not, GSD is the only breed for me. Next time I will be more knowledgeable. But that isn't an issue right now. Right now I need to live my life thinking that my little guy is doing fine. Its going to be really hard not seeing those pointy cute ears through the back door window or seeing him take a peek around the corner when I move in the house. Hearing him yawn and sigh. hmmm....

********picture removed for being too large 1600 X 900 when needs to be 800 X 600 http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/pictures-pictures-pictures/154022-how-resize-your-pictures.html *****


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I'm glad the breeder will take him back and hopefully put him in a home that's suitable for him.


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

RexGSD said:


> I dont think I took the easy way out, and i certainly wasn't tired. The easy way out would be to keep him and try to overcome the troubles. But you need to understand that I don't want to be the cause of his death. I haven't told you before but one of my neighbors is an a**. Once he was doing some work in his yard when my dog barked at him. So he went to talk to the dog waving his cap and a shovel. Every time after that when my dog saw the neighbor, his back hair just stood up and he barked and jumped so much. I swear he wanted to tear the neighbor apart.
> 
> Unless you have a given away a dog, you cant understand how hard it is. Much much harder than having a dog die.
> 
> ...


Until they've been in your shoes,any judgement is without merit. Unsound dogs of any extreme are very very difficult,I've been there twice. We made it through once but had to return the other after 1 year. He was an absolutely brilliant but extremely aggressive dog and he became a member of the Massachusetts State Police.I simply didn't have the experience or knowledge but someone else did. You did the right thing.
GSDs come in all temperaments and personalities as do every breed. No need to look any further than the GSD for the perfect companion. Hope the next one has a more sound temperament.


----------



## RexGSD (May 22, 2011)

lrodptl said:


> Until they've been in your shoes,any judgement is without merit. Unsound dogs of any extreme are very very difficult,I've been there twice. We made it through once but had to return the other after 1 year. He was an absolutely brilliant but extremely aggressive dog and he became a member of the Massachusetts State Police.I simply didn't have the experience or knowledge but someone else did. You did the right thing.
> GSDs come in all temperaments and personalities as do every breed. No need to look any further than the GSD for the perfect companion. Hope the next one has a more sound temperament.



Thank you for this.

Today Was the day. No more little guy... SO SAD  I miss him so so much....
The breeder commended me for raising such a big and strong dog. And agreed that for a first dog he is a real challenge.

I cant help it, my heart is broken. Its like I gave a piece of my heart away. It gives me slight comfort that he will survive and be great dog! The breeder said that judging by how fast he learns, he has great nerves and might become a police dog. Someday I will be so proud when my little guy is a top K9. For now just tears and heartache.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

It’s better to step up and admit you are in over your head than to ignore the issues and end up with a serious problem down the road.

Not everyone is right to own a high drive, intense working drive GSD – which is what it sounded like you had. None of what you described sounded ‘wrong’ to me – just the traits of a dog with a lot of drive and work ethic and not enough ways to channel them. In the hands of a person who doesn’t know how to or can’t deal with that type of dog you end up with a serious, and potentially dangerous, problem dog.

I once owned a Skye Terrier. I purchased him from a very respectable breeder and raised him from 10 weeks of age. I had 3 cats at the time and he grew up with them. He showed any problems with the cats … at first.

Then one day I came home from work and found a cat hiding under the bed, covered in drool and the Skye Terrier was totally exhausted. I didn’t put two and two together.

A few weeks later I came home to a deceased cat. He had been killed and torn apart by the terrier.

I had two choices. Keep him and make sure he NEVER was allowed around the other 2 cats and PRAY that I never accidently left a door ajar or wasn’t 100% focused on everyone’s locations as I walked from one closed room to another.

Or, contact the breeder and ask her to find a CAT-FREE home for him.

He went to live with a nice older couple that LOVED him as much as I did.

Keeping the dog is NOT always the right answer. You have to think of what’s best for the DOG first, then what’s best for yourself.

You did the right thing.


----------



## gypsyrose (Nov 22, 2010)

*G.S.D's are so cool*

Yup get your self a twenty five foot leash and only use it for a safty net. get your self a whole bunch of treats. And most of all watch training videos like the power of marker training or clicker training. and i personally got alot of great info from a book titled dog training for dummies. Its writen by people who train killer whales, imagine putting a shock collar or prong coller on a killer whale. Above all be patient and have fun and your dog will love you for it.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

One small thing. My dog used to go after my hands (still does) when she got excited or on a walk. Instead of pulling away and giving her a greater challenge I just put my hand out and gave it to her. Since there was no challenge or competition or nothing to chase she lost interest and stopped going for it. As I said, she still does this from time to time but I just put my hand out and she calms down.


----------

